
Lawyers and accountants are prime targets for cyber attacks - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/f52f6fee-ccf4-11e6-864f-20dcb35cede2
======
jmnicolas
paywall

~~~
jmnicolas
I shouldn't have to do any of this (and don't want to). I think pay-walled
links should not be allowed on HN.

~~~
grzm
Here's a Tell HN on the topic from a year ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

It's in the FAQ as well.

The submission header includes the site URL. You can avoid clicking on
submissions for sites with paywalls you don't have access.

